# What is your favorite piece of art of all time? Lets see if we have matches



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

Olympia 

Artist Edouard Manet


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

That's a fascinating choice. What makes you like it so much? The historical connotations are interesting.

As for me, I could never pick a favorite... ever.


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

vivacissimamente said:


> That's a fascinating choice. What makes you like it so much? The historical connotations are interesting.
> 
> As for me, I could never pick a favorite... ever.




It is there


in view 

your eyes are drawn to the corners of her form 

wanting to be her, to be nothing like her, to want what is coming for her


This is the depiction of true freedom for me


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Hands down!










*"Impression, Sunrise"*
Claude Monet


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

Remedios Varo's "Bordando el Manto Terrestre"


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I gotta go with this...










So beautiful and dreamy. ^_^


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Klimt's The Kiss










Basically most of Mucha's work


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

pretty.Odd said:


> Klimt's The Kiss
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mucha's work is so dreamy


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

My avatar.


----------



## BFD31095 (Apr 22, 2010)

1. *insert random painting by Thomas Cole*

2. *insert random painting by Caspar David Friedrich*

3. *insert random painting by Leonid Afremov*


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I gotta go with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. But these 2 are close:

*Albert Bierstadt - Among the Sierra Nevada Mountains*











*Giacomo Balla - Dynamism of a Dog on a Leash*


----------



## FairlyCalvinist (Jan 21, 2011)

_View of Toledo_ by El Greco










_The West Wind_ by Tom Thomson


----------



## SirHugo (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think I could have a favorite piece because it's often based on mood for me.

The Hokusai Wave is definitely one of my favorites though.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

[She's ready for her close-up.]


Adele Bloch-Bauer

Gustav Klimt


Obviously the vibrancy is different between the two pictures. Online there is a plethora of size and colors of the painting. It's one of my favorites from Klimt, whom has been brought up in this thread already.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Bierstadt...omg...that guy..his art is orgasmic.

@Erudis thank you for introducing me to him.

What this thread is asking from me is like asking a parent who their favourite child is...lol...I can't choose!


----------



## Fodzy (Mar 29, 2011)

Sacriligious, I know, but I think it makes a valid point.


----------



## Beloved Bast (Apr 28, 2011)

I have to agree with Angelic Gardevoir.


----------



## devleer (May 12, 2011)

This is one of them


----------



## somewhere else (Dec 9, 2009)

This is certainly one of my favorites. Surrealism really speaks to me.








(Salvador Dali's _The Elephants_)


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

The Great Red Dragon and the Woman Clothed in Sun










I love this picture, it is a constant source of inspiration for me when I do my art. William Blake is a G.... Gent and Gangsta.


----------

